# Baby pinky rat for my Rhom



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

For my first time, I feed a baby pinky rat yesteday and it was pretty funny, me rhom just wait that I feel to the bottom, eat the head, swallow it very fast and eat the bloody body in one shoot !!

But do you think it's dangerouse that my Rhom get disease eathing pinky rat's ?

What pinky do you guy suggest ?

Baby mouse
Baby hamster
Baby rat
Baby gerbil

Or do not matter ?


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

hamster and gerbil's are pets bro thats messed up. just stick with rodents


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

Fresh said:


> hamster and gerbil's are pets bro thats messed up. just stick with rodents


 There all rodents dude but I know what you mean. IMO it doesn't matter there all the same only some people are attached to hamsters /gerbils so that make it different.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

who has rats and mice as pets? unless you're a freak


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

still, you shouldnt use a hampster, i wanna get one someday and keep it alive. id say gerbil is 50/50, cause i never see them as pets, but mice are 99% fine, cause you have to feel sorry for the little thing.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i had a mouse as a kid!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If you feed a mouse, you might as well feed a baby bunny, a gerbil, rat, kitten, love bird, hamster, baby ferret, or whatever cute pet you can lay your hands on - what's the freaking difference: they all end up miserably anyways.

One species doesn't experience more agony or terror just because it's cuter, fluffier or whatnot - whatever live animal you're about to feed, it's gonna die a gruesome death...


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Y'a but I was asking for disease, do you think rat can have more then mouse or hamster ?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

Blackdude said:


> Y'a but I was asking for disease, do you think rat can have more then mouse or hamster ?


 no, usually no disease problems. but judazz, would you throw a 1 month old puppy in the tank with big bulging eyes that make it look so cute, no you wouldnt unless you are some sick messed up freak


----------



## poe (Mar 9, 2004)

what hes saying is there all animals that arre gona die a gruesome death so dont bother with animals anyway go for feeders once in a while but stick with the fish fillet etc


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

I tossed my Reds a couple Mice (small rats) before.

No problems with disses here. And these are just babay mice I catch in my house.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Just feed him something that was breed in captivaty, cause that would suck to loose a fish over some stupid ass rodent.

If my Piranhas would eat cute pupy dogs, them bitches would go in the tank too.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

hamsters???? i wouldnt feed them hamsters.....i have them as pets, sorry for the pic being posted..moderators can remove it if they want..


----------



## st.anger (May 2, 2004)

just by the frozen mice and rats from you lfs, the animal is already dead.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

wheres the fun in that? =)


----------



## Glooty-Us-Maximus (May 13, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> If you feed a mouse, you might as well feed a baby bunny, a gerbil, rat, kitten, love bird, hamster, baby ferret, or whatever cute pet you can lay your hands on - what's the freaking difference: they all end up miserably anyways.
> 
> One species doesn't experience more agony or terror just because it's cuter, fluffier or whatnot - whatever live animal you're about to feed, it's gonna die a gruesome death...


Agreed! My girlfriend wanted a hamster as a pet, so I was thinking of getting her two of them and feeding the babies to my piranhas..euthanized first by putting them in my freezer, I dont think I would like it much at all if I tossed one in and my piranhas just took off the legs or something and left it alive.









Just a thought though, for now my piranhas dine on frozen shrimp (with shells) and frozen smelts, with the occasional feeders for entertainment.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

illnino said:


> but judazz, would you throw a 1 month old puppy in the tank with big bulging eyes that make it look so cute, no you wouldnt unless you are some sick messed up freak


No, I wouldn't - but feeding anything but live fish (true, I don't fully practice what I preach!) wouldn't even cross my mind - it's too messy and gory, causes needless suffering and doesn't serve a single purpose other than sick entertainment...
To me, someone feeding a live mouse or rat is as sick an individual as someone that feeds a puppy or fluffy bunny rabbit: what's the difference other than the shape of the food? I for sure don't buy that "cuteness factor" crap as a reason - animals are animals, suffering is suffering...

You can rule out the "nutritional value"-factor, since mamals don't provide a lot: shrimp, fish fillet or healthy feeders (not goldfish!) are much more nutricious and fit a piranha diet much better (they hardly ever eat mamals or birds in the wild).
So in short, there's not a single valid reason to feed it, except for entertainment (and this kind of "entertainment" is the one that gives piranha's and their fans a bad name, imo.)


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

there isnt any nutritional advantages in feeding rodents.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

of course not it's just for the entertainment


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

seeing a goldfish try to swim in the powerhead and gets taken out by my cariba is a miracelous sight to see. not trying to sound sick, but it looks so powerful and the crunch adds even more WOW to it.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

Fresh said:


> of course not it's just for the entertainment


 IMO there is more to the hobby than watching our fish kill helpless rodents, yeah it might be for kicks but turn the table is it gonna be entertaining when one day the rat gets a good bite on your fish? then you'll be in here with some topic "HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what to do???" i wouldnt take the risk! and seeing a rat torn apart really isnt worth the chances of that happening, So i'll just stick to watching the videos of mice feedings!


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

im sure a rat would have any chance of even nibbling a shoal of caribe's, terns, or rhoms when he's being brought under water and torn apart


----------



## cole17 (Mar 15, 2004)

i wont feed my ps any thing that can scream, and whats this about not feeding baby guppies







i wish i had some baby guppies when my ps were really small but my LFS stopped selling them


----------



## ''*Samson*113*'' (May 28, 2004)

I think it don't matter, feedings is feedings, as long as they get a stomaqch full, what ever,... you guys gotta eat too, 
fish ain't no different... you wanna put rodents in the tank,
I say give it to er buddy!,.. your sick,....
But what ever, have a good one with it...
if your fish die of gut rot, or some wierd sickness, 
that I definatlly can't spell, we'll all take turns laughing and you'll be pissed..
so what ever, ....
I'll keep with healthy food....


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i guess you could call it entertainment. i'm personally fascinated with the power of fishes. to watch a piranha crunch through a mouse with its jaws is quite a sight. havent seen it in person, but the videos are enough. personally, i've fed my exos pinkies [several times]. it's a bit gory, but the pinky is always frozen prior to feeding.

i think the grossest part is when the fish hits a certain part in the torso, stuff kinda explodes into the tank. i hated cleaning it so i stopped. chances are i won't feed anymore rodents to any of my fish...unless of course, i'm paid!


----------

